# "Miracle" help for Fibromyalgia, maybe CFS



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

Every now and then I become aware of a "miracle help" for one affliction or another. Not as good as a miracle *cure*, but still greatly welcomed. Good examples are: Brushing daily with Sensodyne to help prevent cold sores; Taking Ibuprofen for irritable bowel (not just diarrhea).Recently my mother discovered a miracle help for fibromyalgia, and I think it may work for chronic fatigue syndrome as well. Here's the whole story:I have had CFS for three years now. My mother has had fibromyalgia for 30 years. And so I have found it interesting that some researchers believe there to be a link between the two. I never understood why they would think this, because it seems that the symptoms are so different. My mother's primary symptom has always been extreme muscle pain. A few months back, my mother stumbled across a fibromyalgia program being offered by a local pain specialist. She went on the program, and amazingly her pain totally disappeared! She and I started talking a lot about it, and in the course of our discussions I discovered that my mom's symptoms also include extreme fatigue and many other CFS type symptoms. Then I realized why researchers think that there is a link. I also found out that my (now deceased) grandmother had suffered from the same symptoms that I have. So, now I'm starting to think there is a genetic factor involved. Now, here's the really interesting part: Not only did my mom's pain go away, but so did all her other CFS type symptoms. All of them! She no longer feels fatigue. She sleeps well and wakes up refreshed. She's been on the program for a few months now and it's still working. I have decided to see her doctor to see if the program might help me. I don't want to give out the doctor's name, as I fear his program might be considered controversial. I don't want to spoil a good thing. But I'll tell you what the program consists of: methadone (a pain killer) prozac (an antidepressent) imipramine (also an antidepressent) I'm sorry that I don't know the dosages. I just know that the amount of methadone she takes is too small to account for her freedom from pain. And, of course, none of these seem to explain why she is now totally free of all CFS symptoms. (I should point out that my mother is never depressed. I don't know why the doctor uses the antidepressents.) I think that perhaps the reason this regimen works has something to do with sleep patterns. I read once that some researchers beleive that CFS and fibro-myalgia symptoms come about as a result of the lack of "level 4" sleep. Healthy test subjects who were deprived of this level of sleep for several nights started having the same symptoms. Very interesting!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

Wonderful - I also have heard the theories on deep sleep and wholeheartedly believe them. I have also found a CD to help your brain reach level 4. I noticed some improvements. A doctor has developed sounds to direct your brain while sleeping. Thanks for the info.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have heard that some anti-depressants block a pain receptor in the brain that allows us to sleep easier, it also de-sensetizes the overactive processing of some of the fibro symptoms. I know when I was on Paxil last year for IBS/anxiety, my fibro symtoms completely disappeared. Now that I am off the Paxil (and the weather here is changing) I am having a rough time sleeping through the night.What a wonderful thing for your mother to have found relief. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

I am glad your mom has found relief. I would like to hear how she is doing after a few more months. I would be nervous about the methadone! Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

Hi Sandi... am new to this site... and was very interested in your information. I am a senior... and have had FM for over 25 years... my eldest daughter who is 40... also has it.... and every indication that my grandson who is 23... may have it also. It is a dreadful condition, with so many different manifestations. My main disabling affect is IBS-d. Am pleased to hear that your Mom is feeling so much better, and I would be very interested in learning the accurate dosages of the meds she is taking.If you would like to communicate... please contact me at :- rickieskerton###hotmail.comPerhaps we can share helpful information. FM is an awfully disabling condition... and the worst of it is that it is invisible... not sure you may have heard the saying' The invisible me that you can't see... is not the me that I want to be' .... good wishes to you...


> quote:Originally posted by sandylarsen:*Every now and then I become aware of a "miracle help" for one affliction or another. Not as good as a miracle *cure*, but still greatly welcomed. Good examples are: Brushing daily with Sensodyne to help prevent cold sores; Taking Ibuprofen for irritable bowel (not just diarrhea).Recently my mother discovered a miracle help for fibromyalgia, and I think it may work for chronic fatigue syndrome as well. Here's the whole story:I have had CFS for three years now. My mother has had fibromyalgia for 30 years. And so I have found it interesting that some researchers believe there to be a link between the two. I never understood why they would think this, because it seems that the symptoms are so different. My mother's primary symptom has always been extreme muscle pain. A few months back, my mother stumbled across a fibromyalgia program being offered by a local pain specialist. She went on the program, and amazingly her pain totally disappeared! She and I started talking a lot about it, and in the course of our discussions I discovered that my mom's symptoms also include extreme fatigue and many other CFS type symptoms. Then I realized why researchers think that there is a link. I also found out that my (now deceased) grandmother had suffered from the same symptoms that I have. So, now I'm starting to think there is a genetic factor involved. Now, here's the really interesting part: Not only did my mom's pain go away, but so did all her other CFS type symptoms. All of them! She no longer feels fatigue. She sleeps well and wakes up refreshed. She's been on the program for a few months now and it's still working. I have decided to see her doctor to see if the program might help me. I don't want to give out the doctor's name, as I fear his program might be considered controversial. I don't want to spoil a good thing. But I'll tell you what the program consists of: methadone (a pain killer) prozac (an antidepressent) imipramine (also an antidepressent) I'm sorry that I don't know the dosages. I just know that the amount of methadone she takes is too small to account for her freedom from pain. And, of course, none of these seem to explain why she is now totally free of all CFS symptoms. (I should point out that my mother is never depressed. I don't know why the doctor uses the antidepressents.) I think that perhaps the reason this regimen works has something to do with sleep patterns. I read once that some researchers beleive that CFS and fibro-myalgia symptoms come about as a result of the lack of "level 4" sleep. Healthy test subjects who were deprived of this level of sleep for several nights started having the same symptoms. Very interesting! *


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2000)

I want to thank all those who have read my post, responded with supporting information, and wished my mother well. I wish to add a little more information to my post:I have just talked to mom and ask her the doses she is taking. The doctor originally prescribed the following: methadone: 10 mg twice daily prozac: 20 mg once daily imipramine: 7 mg once dailyNote, however, that my mother experienced grogginess when she first started the program. Her doctor reduced the methadone by half, and that solved that problem. Mom also said that she did experience one side effect at first that lasted for a couple months: her hands would shake. She said it didn't bother her, other than a little embarrassment when she was in public. Luckily the shaking subsided as her body adapted to the medication.As it turns out, mom has been on the program longer than I had first reported, about eight months now. And it is still working, without a change in dosage. In fact, she says that the doctor is now going to gradually take her off the methadone. This supports what I had suspected, that it is really the antidepressants that are key to the treatment, not the methadone.I hope this information is useful to all those who are interested. And I wish you all well!


----------

